# Lost in lotion bars



## Dreams (May 9, 2021)

Since I have 6 1 lb batches of CP soap under my belt and seem to over use the  stick blender.I decided to give it a go at lotion bars. Test out soy wax in one and beeswax in other to get a feel for them. I have nothing to compare to since, never used one. Before I go any further sorry, for all the pics at the end,don't know how to insert where I want them and the unprofessional look of them....was for my  only..                                                   The top one has soy wax, coconut oil 76 and cocoa butter. Bottom has beeswax (pastilles white), coconut oil 76 and cocoa butter..                                                The soy wax didn't harden up over night. Only after I put in freezer for 20 minutes was able to unmold today. Room temp is 77F and it is really soft,dewy looking and melts quickly...The beeswax was ready to use after pour. It is hard and melts ok on skin.                                                                I would like to make less greasy feelin' so I would have to drop the coconut oil some or all together? The soy wax would need increased to help with hardness? I know won't make a hard bar but I have mush at 1/3..would like some advice on a recipe..the only other butter I have is Shea.I have soft oils of castor,olive oil,rice bran,grape seed, sunflower and aloe vera clear oil. Made dandelion oil out of pomace...anyhow want to try that also and see if good for aches and pains.. thank you for reading and any advice would be appreciated..


----------



## Aromasuzie (May 9, 2021)

I can’t comment on the soy wax as I’ve never used it, but from other posts, some are harder than others.  Your other recipe, I presume was 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 coconut, 1/3 cocoa butter?  Coconut oil does make things feel greasy.  I look at the melting points of your ingredients and work from there.  I don’t like the stickiness of beeswax so I’ve been playing around with differing quantities of cocoa butter and rice bran wax. I’ve been increasing ingredients by 5% but now going for 10% changes.  Have you looked at the humblebee and me website? She has some experiments where she just uses waxes and an oil to compare hardness and feel. Might be a good place to start.


----------



## cmzaha (May 9, 2021)

I really like Cocoa butter in lotion bars although I admit to not loving lotion bars because they are always greasy IPM (Isopropyl Myristate) will help cut the greasy/oiliness. I also dislike beeswax because I find over time beeswax becomes sticky in lip balms and lotion bars/balms. I prefer Candelilla Wax or Carnauba Wax. As Aromasuzie mentioned RB wax is nice, so is Sunflower Wax or even Olive Wax. Olive Wax is very nice but a tad on the pricey side. You are being redirected...


----------



## violets2217 (May 9, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Olive Wax is very nice but a tad on the pricey side. You are being redirected...


That link just hurt my heart... it is rather expensive!!!
 I made lotion bars for Christmas and they were pretty simple they were a somewhat even split between beeswax, cocoa butter, Shea butter & coconut oil. I did add a wee bit of arrowroot powder (a little over 2%) and that was a nice change. Not so greasy!


----------



## Aromasuzie (May 9, 2021)

I've been playing around with proportions for my bars, which have 30% essential oils for musculo-skeletal conditions. They are poured into little stick containers so they can be rubbed onto the area without being absorbed into the hands.  I'm happy on the feel, I would just like the recipe to be a little harder.  The best way to learn is to work on the percentages of your ingredients until you are happy. Shea butter is also quite greasy feeling and slow to absorb into the skin.  Rice bran oil and grapeseed oil are absorbed quickly into the skin and don't leave a greasy feeling.  Powders do help a little with feel and IPM does too.  Good luck with your experiments.


----------



## Dreams (May 10, 2021)

Aromasuzie said:


> I can’t comment on the soy wax as I’ve never used it, but from other posts, some are harder than others.  Your other recipe, I presume was 1/3 beeswax, 1/3 coconut, 1/3 cocoa butter?  Coconut oil does make things feel greasy.  I look at the melting points of your ingredients and work from there.  I don’t like the stickiness of beeswax so I’ve been playing around with differing quantities of cocoa butter and rice bran wax. I’ve been increasing ingredients by 5% but now going for 10% changes.  Have you looked at the humblebee and me website? She has some experiments where she just uses waxes and an oil to compare hardness and feel. Might be a good place to start.


Yes 1/3 parts each.. thank you and I'll look into it


----------



## Dreams (May 10, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I really like Cocoa butter in lotion bars although I admit to not loving lotion bars because they are always greasy IPM (Isopropyl Myristate) will help cut the greasy/oiliness. I also dislike beeswax because I find over time beeswax becomes sticky in lip balms and lotion bars/balms. I prefer Candelilla Wax or Carnauba Wax. As Aromasuzie mentioned RB wax is nice, so is Sunflower Wax or even Olive Wax. Olive Wax is very nice but a tad on the pricey side. You are being redirected...


Thank you, planning on buying different wades when can afford but trying to make due with what I have


----------



## Dreams (May 10, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> That link just hurt my heart... it is rather expensive!!!
> I made lotion bars for Christmas and they were pretty simple they were a somewhat even split between beeswax, cocoa butter, Shea butter & coconut oil. I did add a wee bit of arrowroot powder (a little over 2%) and that was a nice change. Not so greasy!


Thank you ,need to look into arrowroot sometime but,trying to work with what I have for now or just move on to my next project bath bombs


----------



## Dreams (May 10, 2021)

Aromasuzie said:


> I've been playing around with proportions for my bars, which have 30% essential oils for musculo-skeletal conditions. They are poured into little stick containers so they can be rubbed onto the area without being absorbed into the hands.  I'm happy on the feel, I would just like the recipe to be a little harder.  The best way to learn is to work on the percentages of your ingredients until you are happy. Shea butter is also quite greasy feeling and slow to absorb into the skin.  Rice bran oil and grapeseed oil are absorbed quickly into the skin and don't leave a greasy feeling.  Powders do help a little with feel and IPM does too.  Good luck with your experiments.


Thank you very much for responding ,might put this on back burner till I read more about natural powders to cut greasy feeling and move on to next project making bath bombs mold came in so going to read and make one see how that goes


----------



## AliOop (Jun 5, 2021)

Dreams said:


> Thank you ,need to look into arrowroot sometime but,trying to work with what I have for now or just move on to my next project bath bombs


If you don't have any arrowroot starch in your kitchen, you can also use tapioca starch (aka tapioca flour) or corn starch. Many people also use those starches in bath bombs so they are nice to have around.

Back to lotion bars, olive oil (regular or pomace) will be too heavy/non-aborbing, and castor will be too sticky. If you want to use the ingredients that you already have, try:

⅓ beeswax
⅓ cocoa butter
⅓ grapeseed (or a mix of mostly grapeseed with a little shea - my skin loves shea but YMMV).

Melt beeswax first, then add cocoa butter to that. If using shea, add that when cocoa butter has melted. Mix well and keep it on just enough heat to stay melted. If you have cornstarch available, blend a very small amount of that (maybe 1-2% of total recipe weight) into your grapeseed oil before adding that mixture to the melted oils.


----------



## Quanta (Jun 5, 2021)

Am I the only one using 10 - 15% starch in mine? Everyone else seems to use a lot less.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 5, 2021)

Quanta said:


> Am I the only one using 10 - 15% starch in mine? Everyone else seems to use a lot less.


If I add anything more than a very small percentage of starch, I can feel the grittiness and the starch drying on my skin.


----------



## Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

AliOop said:


> If you don't have any arrowroot starch in your kitchen, you can also use tapioca starch (aka tapioca flour) or corn starch. Many people also use those starches in bath bombs so they are nice to have around.
> 
> Back to lotion bars, olive oil (regular or pomace) will be too heavy/non-aborbing, and castor will be too sticky.if you want to use the ingredients that you already have, try:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this,, I haven't tried lotion bars since this but, recently bought arrowroot powder and avacado oil  and  haven't been able to play with them yet...I will be trying this within next few days.. thank you for helping need all I can get


----------



## Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

AliOop said:


> If I add anything more than a very small percentage of starch, I can feel the grittiness and the starch drying on my skin.


Ps os there anything I can put in for my crepey skin


----------



## AliOop (Jun 6, 2021)

Dreams said:


> Ps os there anything I can put in for my crepey skin


If you figure it out, let me know!


----------



## Zing (Jun 6, 2021)

I don't know how I missed this thread because I"m a lotion bar fanatic.  Any update on your recipe?  My basic recipe is 1/3 each of beeswax, coconut oil, and a butter (shea or cocoa).  The cool thing is if it is too hard or too oily, you can just melt it and adjust your ratios.  
I do like to add meadowfoam or sweet almond for coconut oil.


----------



## TashaBird (Jun 6, 2021)

Dreams said:


> Ps os there anything I can put in for my crepey skin


Dry brushing and tallow.


----------



## Dreams (Jun 7, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> Dry brushing and tallow.





Zing said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread because I"m a lotion bar fanatic.  Any update on your recipe?  My basic recipe is 1/3 each of beeswax, coconut oil, and a butter (shea or cocoa).  The cool thing is if it is too hard or too oily, you can just melt it and adjust your ratios.
> I do like to add meadowfoam or sweet almond for coconut oil.


No sir, no update  Im hoping to have time tomorrow. I did like the beeswax, coconut oil and cocoa butter one I did but have to work on what happened in pic 3 and getting it to  melting alittle easier on skin,I was procrastinating till I got the arrowroot and avacado oil..so going to melt my disasters down and play sometime within the next few days so I'm sure I'll be posting for more help and what the heck did I do wrong   stay tuned,


----------



## Dreams (Jun 7, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> Dry brushing and tallow.


.. never heard..sounds lil painful willing to try anything a suggestion on a brush and please don't say wire have a remedy for wrinkles?


----------



## earlene (Jun 7, 2021)

Dreams said:


> .. never heard..sounds lil painful willing to try anything a suggestion on a brush and please don't say wire have a remedy for wrinkles?



Dry brushing is done gently with a (natural fiber) dry brush on the surface of healthy dry skin.  Some use a firm brush, but I think it really depends on your skin type, sensitivity and so forth.  No pain should be involved.  Skin that tears easily should not be exposed to dry brushing, however.  And one should first consult a dermatologist if any skin lesions are present on the skin and avoid damaged and highly sensitive areas as well.

Bathing after the dry brushing will remove any dead skin cells loosened by the brushing.  Moisturizing after bathing is a choice one can make to help re-hydrate the skin.  BUT, nutrition is another factor that should not be forgotten.  Eating a healthy diet that includes antioxidants and omega-3's, necessary vitamins, in addition to dark leafy greens, intensely colored fruits (red, orange & blues), and nuts and beans if tolerated will help maintain and improve skin health.  Sometimes consulting a dietician can help choose the best dietary course.  Avoiding skin damage from the sun (sunscreen & limiting exposure) and other activities or behaviors that damage the skin, like smoking, should also be a part of one's efforts to improve their skin health. 

I know nothing of the use of tallow, other than I assume, it is applied instead of a lotion on the skin if the person has no aversion to tallow. Some people prefer a vegetable product. I prefer cocoa butter myself, but some people use coconut oil and others prefer olive oil.

Some people use sugar scrubs to exfoliate and re-hydrate the skin as well, and that can be done in the shower, which one may prefer to dry brushing.  But again, internal nutrition should not be forgotten.









						The Truth About Dry Brushing
					

Get tips for doing it correctly from a dermatologist




					health.clevelandclinic.org


----------



## Dreams (Jun 7, 2021)

Thank you for explaining will have to try this brush method that is spoke about..yep do smoke and I think chocolate is a food group so 2 strikes


----------



## debbism (Jun 7, 2021)

I've started with lotion bars long before I even thought about soap. Haven't had experience with soy wax or beeswax since I do strictly vegan products. But i've had good luck with this recipe

Candelilla wax 23%
Mango butter 32%
Liquid oil 35%
Vegan wax jelly 9% 
Starch of some kind 1% (I prefer arclay white bentonite)

To scent them, THEN i add 2% floral wax and the appropriate EO or FO blend.

They are creamy and dreamy

Right now, i'm experimenting with Japan sumac wax and finding it even better BUT it needs to be closer to the usage rate of beeswax but i think i'm liking it even better than candellia. I have a base recipe of 30% japan wax, 40% butters and the rest liquid oils with the starch added as an extra 

Everyone's tastes are different but my experience tells me to always wait til the next day so judge your testers so they fully set up


----------



## debbism (Jun 7, 2021)

I should probably add that the recipe with candellia wax was for lotion sticks in pushup tubes and the sumac wax recipe is for bars in tins.


----------



## Dreams (Jun 7, 2021)

debbism said:


> I should probably add that the recipe with candellia wax was for lotion sticks in pushup tubes and the sumac wax recipe is for bars in tins.


Well thank you will have to try someday when I get different waxes and butters, I'm limited in my stock of goodies and was happy to get arrowroot and avacado oil recently to try,not working sooo.. on limited funds to play with,shhh don't tell my family I bought them


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Jun 7, 2021)

I started out using the same recipe as @Zing but later adjusted it a bit by replacing 25% of the coconut oil with avocado oil and adding a teaspoon of arrowroot.  The new version made the bar less sticky and gave it more glide on the skin.  

It's a great formula until it hits 85 degrees or so, then it gets too soft.  Maybe I need to add a bit more beeswax for a summer version?


----------



## Quanta (Jun 7, 2021)

JoyfulSudz said:


> I started out using the same recipe as @Zing but later adjusted it a bit by replacing 25% of the coconut oil with avocado oil and adding a teaspoon of arrowroot.  The new version made the bar less sticky and gave it more glide on the skin.
> 
> It's a great formula until it hits 85 degrees or so, then it gets too soft.  Maybe I need to add a bit more beeswax for a summer version?


You could try replacing a small amount of the beeswax with carnauba wax. It is much harder than beeswax. I would start with replacing 5% of your beeswax with carnauba, and go from there. Make sure you keep good notes so you remember exactly what you tried and what worked.


----------



## Dreams (Jun 7, 2021)

JoyfulSudz said:


> I started out using the same recipe as @Zing but later adjusted it a bit by replacing 25% of the coconut oil with avocado oil and adding a teaspoon of arrowroot.  The new version made the bar less sticky and gave it more glide on the skin.
> 
> It's a great formula until it hits 85 degrees or so, then it gets too soft.  Maybe I need to add a bit more beeswax for a summer version?


That sounds about what I'm looking for glide and  less greasy feelin'...


----------



## earlene (Jun 8, 2021)

debbism said:


> I've started with lotion bars long before I even thought about soap. Haven't had experience with soy wax or beeswax since I do strictly vegan products.


Just out of curiosity, what about soy wax would be non-vegan?  I understand beeswax, of course, but soy wax is simply hydrogenated soy oil.  Or was that second part of your sentence supposed to only pertain to the beeswax?


----------



## debbism (Jun 9, 2021)

earlene said:


> Just out of curiosity, what about soy wax would be non-vegan?  I understand beeswax, of course, but soy wax is simply hydrogenated soy oil.  Or was that second part of your sentence supposed to only pertain to the beeswax?


 
That applies to both. I've only used candelilla wax. I've tried olive wax & rice bran wax & laurel wax but didn't care for them.  I really like the japan sumac wax


----------



## Quanta (Jun 9, 2021)

debbism said:


> That applies to both. I've only used candelilla wax. I've tried olive wax & rice bran wax & laurel wax but didn't care for them.  I really like the japan sumac wax


How is soy not vegan, though? It doesn't require a pollinator.


----------



## debbism (Jun 10, 2021)

It applies to both as in "I've not used them and have no experience with soy". But yeah...soy it vegan of course


----------



## HoppyCosmetics (Sep 4, 2021)

Aromasuzie said:


> The best way to learn is to work on the percentages of your ingredients until you are happy.


If a recipe says add 1% of something, how do you work that out in grams? All my recipes are in grams, and ive no idea how to convert that to percentages.


----------



## Tara_H (Sep 4, 2021)

Hoppy_Cosmetics said:


> If a recipe says add 1% of something, how do you work that out in grams? All my recipes are in grams, and ive no idea how to convert that to percentages.


Well, if your recipe needs 100g of ingredients and you want to add something at 1% then you need 1g of that and 99g of the rest...

Likewise for 2% you need 2g and 98g of the rest.

If your recipe is not 100g exactly (more than likely) then you need to scale up by the amount needed for the total you want.

So for a total of 500g, multiply both sides by 5 -> 5g (1x5) of the new ingredient and 495g (99x5) of the rest.


----------



## Quanta (Sep 4, 2021)

Hoppy_Cosmetics said:


> If a recipe says add 1% of something, how do you work that out in grams? All my recipes are in grams, and ive no idea how to convert that to percentages.


I made spreadsheets to calculate it. You enter how big a batch you want to make, and percentages for each ingredient, and it will tell you how many grams you need of each ingredient to make a batch that size. 





						My spreadsheets for formulating/cost/testing
					

I made some spreadsheets for formulating products such as lotions, shampoo, conditioner, sugar scrubs, basically anything but soap. This is not a lye calculator and there are other spreadsheets out there to calculate the cost of soap. This spreadsheet allows you to tweak the percentages of a...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




If you have weight amounts for each ingredient and you need to convert that to percentages so you can scale your batch size, Wholesale Supplies Plus had a calculator for that here:





						Percentage Calculator - Wholesale Supplies Plus
					






					www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## rparrny (Sep 4, 2021)

To convert percentages into weight take the percentage divided by 100 and multiply by the amount you want in grams.  You could use whatever measurement you choose, it doesn’t have to be grams, it could be ounces… But it had to be consistent throughout.
(The ingredient percentage/100) x total weight (g) = ingredient (g)


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Sep 4, 2021)

debbism said:


> I've started with lotion bars long before I even thought about soap. Haven't had experience with soy wax or beeswax since I do strictly vegan products. But i've had good luck with this recipe
> 
> Candelilla wax 23%
> Mango butter 32%
> ...


I've never heard of Floral Wax' sounds interesting.  I gotta make Lotion Bars' its on my bucket list.  But its trumped by other projects.


----------



## Carly B (Sep 4, 2021)

If coconut oil is drying, why do you use it in lotion bars?  I use a butter (mango, usually), an oil (a light one, like sweet almond or grapeseed) a bit of tallow or lard (I leave this out for vegan bars, of course), a small bit of arrowroot, and either beeswax or candelilla wax.


----------



## HoppyCosmetics (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the help on percentages.


----------



## AliOop (Sep 4, 2021)

Quanta said:


> I made spreadsheets to calculate it. You enter how big a batch you want to make, and percentages for each ingredient, and it will tell you how many grams you need of each ingredient to make a batch that size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used your spreadsheet and am so grateful that you shared it with us.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 4, 2021)

Carly B said:


> If coconut oil is drying, why do you use it in lotion bars?  I use a butter (mango, usually), an oil (a light one, like sweet almond or grapeseed) a bit of tallow or lard (I leave this out for vegan bars, of course), a small bit of arrowroot, and either beeswax or candelilla wax.


Coconut in lotion or lotion bars is not drying. It is actually quite nice, especially FCO.


----------



## HoppyCosmetics (Sep 4, 2021)

If people find coconut oil too drying on the skin even with a high superfat or even in smaller amounts in a bastille soap, it could be a coconut allergy. You could substitute the coconut oil for babassu oil or palm kernel oil instead.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 4, 2021)

Hoppy_Cosmetics said:


> If a recipe says add 1% of something, how do you work that out in grams? All my recipes are in grams, and ive no idea how to convert that to percentages.


Once you know how to convert percentages into grams, then you can take all your gram recipes and convert them into percentages.  That will allow you to make batches of any size.  Having all your master recipes in percentages is a big time saver as once you have that...you can re-batch at pretty much any size.
Converting weight to percentages:
Number of grams (per ingredient) x 100 divided by the total grams

For example: your formula is a total of 75 gms in weight
40 grams of your formula is grapeseed oil
23 grams is coco butter
10 grams is beeswax
1.5 grams is your fragrance
0.5 grams is Vitamin E
__________________________
75 grams total in your formula

(40 (grapeseed oil) x 100) / 75 (your total batch size) = 53.3%
(23 (coco butter) x 100) / 75 (your total batch size) = 30.6% This was actually 30.66 so you could round it off to 30.7%
(10 (beeswax) x 100) / 75 (your total batch size) = 13.3%
(1.5 (fragrance) x 100 / 75 (your total batch size) = 2%
(0.5 (vit E) x 100 / 75 (your total batch size) = 0.6 (again this was 0.66 and could be rounded up to 0.7)
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

                                                                                         99.8% total
Now this happens if you don't round up or down and in many formulas and you have to decide at this point where you want to put that extra 0.2%.  In this particular case just rounding up the coco butter and Vit E will even out your formula, but sometimes it will give you more than 100% especially if you have a lot of ingredients.  You just have to look over your formula and decide where you want to add or subtract to reach your goal of 100% and than you have your master batch recipe that you can convert into any size you want.
Keep in mind that if your product is a hit and you will be taking it national or something like that with huge batches being made, that fudging around with the rounding up and down could get you into trouble.
You can avoid this by experimenting with batches of 100 grams, then everything will be evened out.


----------



## AliOop (Sep 4, 2021)

Unsaponified coconut oil doesn't agree with my skin or hair - it just sits there and makes me feel greasy and dry at the same time. FCO is better but still not my favorite. 

I love using meadowfoam seed, argan, and jojoba as my soft oils; mango or shea as my medium butter; and cocoa as my hard butter. All the expensive stuff, of course!

Waxes end up being too sticky and draggy for me, but for those who get severe dry skin in winter (like @Zing) I understand it is a God-send.


----------



## HoppyCosmetics (Sep 4, 2021)

rparrny said:


> Once you know how to convert percentages into grams, then you can take all your gram recipes and convert them into percentages.


Thanks for all the help, that's great. I'll go over what you said with my recipe and see if i understand it.


----------



## LynetteO (Oct 7, 2021)

Zing said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread because I"m a lotion bar fanatic.  Any update on your recipe?  My basic recipe is 1/3 each of beeswax, coconut oil, and a butter (shea or cocoa).  The cool thing is if it is too hard or too oily, you can just melt it and adjust your ratios.
> I do like to add meadowfoam or sweet almond for coconut oil.


Question  4U. Instead of my usual lotion bar recipe of 3oz ea: beeswax, CO plus 1.5oz ea: cocoa butter, Shea, sweet almond & grape seed which I like but a skosh greasy. Was out of beeswax & almond oil  so made…
3oz each: GW 415 soy wax, cocoa butter, CO & grape seed. They are much too soft. Upon re-melt would you recommend adding just more wax or cocoa butter too?


----------



## Zing (Oct 7, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> Question  4U. Instead of my usual lotion bar recipe of 3oz ea: beeswax, CO plus 1.5oz ea: cocoa butter, Shea, sweet almond & grape seed which I like but a skosh greasy. Was out of beeswax & almond oil  so made…
> 3oz each: GW 415 soy wax, cocoa butter, CO & grape seed. They are much too soft. Upon re-melt would you recommend adding just more wax or cocoa butter too?


I love your confidence in me, LOL.  I'm an evangelist, not an expert!  

But since you asked.... If I read your recipe correctly, you have just 25% wax so yes, I would increase that amount.  I use 33.33%.  Let me know how it goes.


----------



## debbism (Oct 7, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I've never heard of Floral Wax' sounds interesting.  I gotta make Lotion Bars' its on my bucket list.  But its trumped by other projects.



Floral wax isn't a true wax but it adds a nice texture and subtle scent. I use it a lot


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 7, 2021)

debbism said:


> Floral wax isn't a true wax but it adds a nice texture and subtle scent. I use it a lot


where do you find your FW & can I use it in soap too?.  thx dear


----------



## LynetteO (Oct 7, 2021)

Lotion Bars have no NaOh added. Coconut oil that has NOT gone through saponification with addition of lye is not too drying but rather nice in the skin, for SOME people. That being said however I think I’d like to try a lotion bar without CO entirely just to see how I like them.


----------



## debbism (Oct 7, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> where do you find your FW & can I use it in soap too?.  thx dear


I get mine from HBNO...best prices and many diff waxes. You can use them in soap but they have a high melting point


----------



## Quanta (Oct 7, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> Question  4U. Instead of my usual lotion bar recipe of 3oz ea: beeswax, CO plus 1.5oz ea: cocoa butter, Shea, sweet almond & grape seed which I like but a skosh greasy. Was out of beeswax & almond oil  so made…
> 3oz each: GW 415 soy wax, cocoa butter, CO & grape seed. They are much too soft. Upon re-melt would you recommend adding just more wax or cocoa butter too?


In my experience, it's the Shea butter that is making them greasy. I would swap it for either mango butter or babassu oil. You would need to adjust the amounts of the other ingredients to compensate for babassu oil being softer than Shea though.

You can also try adding isopropyl myristate. I use it at 3-5% in my lotion bars.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 8, 2021)

debbism said:


> I get mine from HBNO...best prices and many diff waxes. You can use them in soap but they have a high melting point


What is HBNO?


----------

